# Growstones



## junglejim (Dec 14, 2013)

Does anyone have sources for Growstones? It's the substitute for diatomite gravel I hear. Thanks! JJ


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 14, 2013)

junglejim said:


> Does anyone have sources for Growstones? It's the substitute for diatomite gravel I hear. Thanks! JJ



Are you sure you want this in place of diatomite. My growstone has an alkaline after many soaking and rinsing. They are treated with an alkaline foaming agent in the process.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Jim,

We've planted several Phrag. species in Growstones and so far they are growing at least as well as those we've planted in our standard bark mix. Since it's only been 6 months, though, it's really too early to tell. We bought ours from Wayne Roberts @ Robert's Flower Supplies in Ohio. Their web address is www.orchidmix.com. Orchids, Ltd. is also using this medium successfully for their kovachii's.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 14, 2013)

Do you have any hydroponics stores nearby? Check with them.


----------



## junglejim (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks, Tom. That's the only source I could find and wondered if that's where it was being purchased. Do you use it straight for the kovachii crosses?


----------



## junglejim (Dec 14, 2013)

I reread, you are only using it for kov. species.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2013)

I've been using growstones for about a year, as part of mixes and alone for some genera. I like it a lot. You can get it from your local hydroponics store. If they don't have it in stock, they can order it for you. Here's their website:
www.growstone.com


----------



## ALToronto (Dec 16, 2013)

So how are they different from LECA? I have a lightweight recycled glass aggregate, without the terracotta colour added to Growstones (TM), and it's no different from LECA, if anything, it's even lighter weight, so it has no ability to hold in the roots.

Why would anyone prefer a manufactured product to lava rock?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2013)

does it hold water like diatomite? i have a lightweight glass product 'Featherlight' and would not substitute one for the other. I will just buy diatomite when I can get it. Come on my Aussie friends; hook a brother up!!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 17, 2013)

Interesting thread.
It seems to be available in the UK on ebay.
I've just bought a bag and will repot my kovachii into it.
It grows but doesn't thrive in a bark mix in the same way as the hybrids.
Fingers crossed!
regards,
David


----------

